# Spring und RichFaces



## internet (13. Dez 2009)

Hallo, 
ich möchte gerne das Framework Rich Faces einsetzen. 
Zudem nutze ich das Framework Spring 3.0

Weiß jemand, wo ich einen geeigneten Download für die Rich Faces finde, die kompatibel zu Spring 3.0 ist?
Oder kann ich einfach das nehmen, das auf der Seite von den Rich Faces ist?

Danke für jede Antwort


----------



## Noctarius (13. Dez 2009)

Was heißt für dich Spring-kompatibel? Oo


----------



## internet (13. Dez 2009)

was muss ich in der faces-config und der web.xml einstellen?


----------



## Noctarius (14. Dez 2009)

Gesucht hast du noch nicht, oder? 

Let me google that for you


----------



## internet (14. Dez 2009)

Naja, das ist ja nur die Konfiguration für Spring.
Folgendes Problem habe ich:

ich habe eine Applikation programmiert mit JSF 2.0, Spring 3.0, Tomcat, Hibernate.

Das läuft auch alles!
Nun möchte ich aber die Richfaces noch intigrieren. 
Daher muss ich ja erst wieder auf JSF 1.2 -> da die Richfaces noch nicht mit JSF 2.0 laufen.

Die Annotationen muss ich in den ManagedBeans rausmachen, oder?
Ich deklariere alle ManagedBeans direkt in der faces-config, richtig?


----------



## damien (17. Jun 2010)

Problem mittlerweile gelöst ?


----------



## Deadalus (18. Jun 2010)

Ich rate dir dringend davon ab, auf die alte JSF version zu wechseln. Wenn deine Applikation fertig ist und du sie nur etwas mit tollen Komponenten aufpeppen willst nimm PrimeFaces.
PrimeFaces

PrimeFaces hat meiner Meinung nach die besseren Komponenten und die Bibliothek ist vollständig JSF 2.0 kompatibel. 

Richfaces 4, das auch JSF 2.0 kompatibel sein wird übrigens im späten Sommer bzw. Herbst erscheinen.


----------



## nocturne (23. Jun 2010)

klar laufen richfaces mit jsf2


----------

